# Virus in MP3?



## Edmund Tan (Sep 4, 1999)

A friend of mine was downloading a MP3 and got a virus warning from Norton, and when the MP3 was scanned, it reported a virus (loveletter). Is this possible? Is so, will playing the infected MP3 spread the virus on the computer?


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi Edmund Tan.....
You might want to take a look at this thread concerning the loveletter virus.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76928&highlight=loveletter

Debe


----------

